# How do I create a custom print size



## michael8765 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have never used the Print Module and have been getting to know it. How do I create a custom print size e.g. 12.5 x 17.5 inches


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Michael, is this for printing to a local printer (i.e. inkjet) or for a JPEG?


----------



## michael8765 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is for an inkjet....Michael


----------



## WorkingClassHero (Jun 8, 2012)

First set the page setup to the paper size you're planning to print on, for instance 13x19. Then set the cell size in the layout panel to the dimensions you want for the print area, 12.5 x 17.5 in this case. If the cell sizes won't expand to the dimensions you want, you may need to adjust the margins to a smaller number.  Then when you've set up all the other options (print profile, resolution, sharpening etc) you can save it as a preset.


----------

